# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  New Ibanez Tenor

## mandolinstew

you can check out the new Ibanez tenor on their website

----------


## Charles E.

And what would that be?

----------


## Jim Garber

This *one*?

----------


## Charles E.

Sigh, it does not look good.

----------


## ambrosepottie

> Sigh, it does not look good.


Why does it not look good? The other low cost tenor's on the market are 018T clones. This is a small body, so at least it's a different take on it. Still no lefties available though.

----------


## Dolamon

Its called an Artwood Vintage model AVT1 

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/u_a...d=7&color=CL01 

I personally think it will be an okay version of a parlor sized, pin bridge tenor with a standard scale of 580mm or @22 3/4 inches. With the canted offset of the bridge, it's a bit difficult to estimate the actual length. A big question ... all the specs on this were in mm, will this be carried in the US?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I played one briefly at NAMM last week. The "vintage" is in specs only. A priced guitar, this will weigh in with an upper $300s street tag. I do think the market needs this, especially a multi-fret musician looking for a doubler. Any US Ibanez dealer should have access to this.

----------

ambrosepottie, 

JEStanek, 

MdJ

----------


## Charles E.

> Why does it not look good? The other low cost tenor's on the market are 018T clones. This is a small body, so at least it's a different take on it. Still no lefties available though.


At first look I thought the bridge looked large and clunky and too far up in the top. However, after a closer look, I have changed my mind. It is nice to see something other then an 0-18T clone. I would look forward to playing one if my local guitar shop carries it.

----------


## goaty76

I like this one.  It's a conversion done awhile back by The Guitar Parlor in PA.



Phil

----------


## Eric F.

A dealer on eBay just sold one of these for $299. If that's the price, it's a pretty attractive option.

----------


## MdJ

> Why does it not look good? The other low cost tenor's on the market are 018T clones. This is a small body, so at least it's a different take on it. Still no lefties available though.


Looks like a riff on the Martin 2-28T (see below) and they elected to build  it with a solid top .....  And a radiused fretboard - which I like....

 

But another _large company_  brain fade on the 9th fret position marker...... Didn't saga initially do that on the early BR40T's.....Only to correct it in later production? 

For $300.00 - I would forgive the clunky bridge  if it sounded good and the neck played svelte.

All the best

MdJ

----------


## Verne Andru

It looks pretty sweet.

----------


## acousticphd

> Looks like a riff on the Martin 2-28T (see below) and they elected to build  it with a solid top .....  And a radiused fretboard - which I like....


I like the looks of the body design.  For this body size though, I would have liked to see a 12-fret neck and a shorter scale.  A little closer to a style 5 scale.

----------


## rowbear

I like the parlour* guitar size. Fits comfortably while reclined in the chaise.
I went to the Ibanez site to find  the body dimensions (bouts, waist and depth) but no joy. I registered at their forum to ask but the email confirmation hasn't reached me yet. I asked why not on their Inquiry page and was told "This inquiry page is for United States Residents only!".
So...
What?
Their email server isn't strong enough to lob a reply over the 49th parallel, even if they wanted to?
None the less, could or would any of you resident Americans care to ask them the body dimensions and post them here?
Thanks.

* spell check insists on the old world spelling. Classy.

----------


## Verne Andru

Musician's Friend has it on there site - unfortunately it's a picture of the tenor with the specs of a dread LOL

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guita...coustic-guitar

----------


## rowbear

Well I got registered at Ibanez and asked my question but no response so I took a measurement of the scale length from the image at the blurb page and worked a ratio from the known scale length of 580mm from which I got these (approximate!) numbers:

Upper bout - 212.12mm / 8.35"
Lower bout - 300.72mm / 11"
Waist - 172.9mm / 6.80"
Length (body) - 445.75mm / 17.5"

By comparison...

c.1930 Regal - upper bout 7.5", lower bout 10.5", waist 6", length 15.5".

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Now, I know that you cannot compare a big-factory like Ibanez with a small shop like a famous Austin-based builder who recently released a tenor prototype at NAMM.  But then again, when the list price for the Ibanez is is the high-$300's, and the list price for the other is $4800.00, my need for comparison stops.  God bless those who can afford the prototype; my sense is that most mandolinists "needing" a tenor guitar would find the Ibanez more than adequate.

----------


## rowbear

Purdy danged ackerate. This from Ibanez:

Biggest bout ~12" wide, 3.5" deep
Smaller bout ~8.5" wide, 3 3/8" deep
Skinny spot ~7" wide

See for yourself.

By the bye, the Regal is 3.25" deep at the bottom bout and 2.75" at the top.

(Thanks Bill from Ibanez)

----------


## Verne Andru

Apparently this isn't being carried in Canada. It's on the US price list but Tom Lee says it's not on the Canadian.

----------


## Verne Andru

Looks like GC/MF/123 got their web listing sorted out. $299

Parlor 2 body
Solid Sitka spruce top
Mahogany neck (satin finish), back and sides
22.8" scale (580mm)
Bone nut and saddle
Rosewood fingerboard
Rosewood bridge
Black and white multi rosette
Chrome Open Gear tuners with pearl buttons
Natural high gloss finish
Strings: D'Addario J-66 Tenor Guitar Bronze strings
Case sold separately

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez-A...29-i3442464.gc

----------


## planetj60

I bought one of these with a 20% off coupon from Musicians Friend. It's made in China, hence the low price. For $240, it's outstanding: x-braced, solid woods, bone nut and saddle, good intonation, decent fit and finish, medium/slim neck and reasonably loud for its size (it's small size is what attracted me). This is no replacement for a vintage Martin or Gibson but it's fine for a knock-around tenor or campfire guitar (its poly finish seems invincible). I can't compare it to the Gold Tone (never handled), but it's more refined than the now-discontinued Martin LXM Little Martin Tenor, which was made of plywood. Set-up out of the box was fine, but I had to file the fret ends smooth, and I also replaced the bridge pins with some bone pins I had in my parts box. My only complaint: cheap tuning pegs (I will replace them). BTW, the Levy's gig bag for parlor guitars fits this well.

----------

biologyprof, 

Charles E.

----------


## GKWilson

Congrats P60. Video or MP3 please. How are you tuning it?
Gary

----------


## Verne Andru

> I bought one of these with a 20% off coupon from Musicians Friend. For $240, it's outstanding: x-braced, solid woods, bone nut and saddle, good intonation, decent fit and finish, medium/slim neck and reasonably loud for its size (it's small size is what attracted me).


Thanks for this. I've been waiting for a 20% off coupon to do exactly the same thing, but haven't seen any around. Can I ask where you got yours?

----------


## planetj60

MF emailed me my 20% off coupon. I tune the Ibanez standard CGDA with the D'Addario J-66 set. I tried to install the GHS custom set which has a heavier third string, but the cheap tuner would not support the additional tension. This dissuaded me from switching to Irish tuning (GDAE) with a heavier string set (albeit at possibly lower tension) and convinced me to replace the tuners. I may try a lower tuning eventually, but right now am enjoying the standard tuning as an alternative to my other tenors tuned GDAE.

----------

GKWilson

----------


## planetj60

I have one addendum to my previous comments about the Ibanez AVT-1. I have determined that this guitar stinks. I mean literally stinks: there is a strong chemical odor emitting from the sound-hole, as if the factory in China used some evil version of model-airplane glue to put this together. I am hoping the smell dissipates over time.

----------


## Dolamon

Try putting a cup of dry rice or whole barley in the cavity of the guitar. It will absorb the smell and even get rid of import dust bunnies. You may have to leave it in for a week or so but it will pull most of the aroma out. When ever I get an old guitar which was neglected or just sitting around for a few decades, rice or barley will clean the inside and give you a fresh scent. I've been doing this for over thirty years and it just works, is cheap and you can make soup when your done (or not ...).

----------


## Ed Goist

I've added Ibanez to our list of 'Active Tenor Guitar Builders', and referenced this model.
Yes, I'm still maintaining this list as best I can, despite having sold my soul to the six-string devil.

----------


## planetj60

> Try putting a cup of dry rice or whole barley in the cavity of the guitar. It will absorb the smell and even get rid of import dust bunnies. You may have to leave it in for a week or so but it will pull most of the aroma out. When ever I get an old guitar which was neglected or just sitting around for a few decades, rice or barley will clean the inside and give you a fresh scent. I've been doing this for over thirty years and it just works, is cheap and you can make soup when your done (or not ...).


Thanks for that tip...will try it!

----------

